# Madone build specs from serial number?



## TomK1949 (Oct 16, 2009)

If you have a serial number for a 2010 madone can Trek provide the build specs for the bike?


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

What do you need to know? Are you talking about what components were on the bike? Which specific Madone?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

You should be able to find the specs here
BikePedia - Complete Bicycles/Frames 2010 Trek models

Or here
Trek Bicycle: The world's best bikes for road, mountain, or town.


----------



## TomK1949 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'm looking at a 2010 madone and the seller says it is a 5.9 bike but the description he gives does not match Trek's specs for a 5.9 so I was wondering if he gave me the serial number could I get the original build specs for the bike.


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

In 2010 they were still doing Project One on the 5-Series bikes, so it's quite possible that it is a 5.9 frame with different than an 'off the shelf" 5.9


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

TomK1949 said:


> Thanks guys. I'm looking at a 2010 madone and the seller says it is a 5.9 bike but the description he gives does not match Trek's specs for a 5.9 so I was wondering if he gave me the serial number could I get the original build specs for the bike.


You don't need the serial number, unless you want to see if it's stolen.

If what he describes doesn't match Trek's specs, then the bike was likely:
Upgraded/downgraded with different parts.
Came from a different country (specs can vary from country to country)
Custom built (bought the frame and spec'd his own components)
Frame was a warranty replacement for a different year/model.

Ask him why it doesn't match the specs for a 5.9. 
TrekBikes.com Bike Archive | 2010 Madone 5.9


----------

